# Cape Horn Floor Replacement



## oldfisherman63 (May 2, 2009)

I had several soft spots in the floor of my 21 Cape Horn and am in the process of replacing the floor. I have a question regarding the flooring under the rear baitwell- can I cut the vertical panel from the transom and remove the baitwell section (attached pics) ? This appears to be the only way to get to the flooring underneath - any other suggestions or advice on this repair? Appreciate any comments. Thanks.
oldfisherman63


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Think you are asking if that vertical, is going to be part of the structural integrity of the transom. Probably...... and in addition, when you cut it, I think you are going to expose some wood but it can all be glassed back in after you complete your deck work....not a big deal.

I would suggest pulling the engine off, blocking it up at the bottom (wood only) or getting an eye bolt and taking the weight off with a chain block or cum-a-long, before you do this. No point in risking that weight there to start torquing the transom around and result in extra work. 

You are in luck though. Since this is a Pensacola boat builder, why don't you call them up and discuss it with them. From everything I have heard, they are extremely helpful. What could it hurt. Get the word from the horse's mouth.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Panhandle gives good advice. 

That said I owned a CH 19 for 11 years. That transom was thick and I would trust the transom. on its own if there are no soft spots or delamination, minus the vertical baitwell sections that form up the trasom well. 

As mentioned you might call CH and ask their advice. While you are in there I would think hard about replacing that fuel tank while you have access.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I would lay the new floor on top of what's left - use the part you left as clets to glass the new floor in. You will raise it up a bit which will help with draining. I'd leave the fishbox in and just tie it all back in with the new floor.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

We replaced the floor in our '94 CH 19 last winter and decided to go all the way down to the hull. Replaced flotation foam stringers and deck. 
There must have been several hundred lbs of water in the old foam. (The boat definitely has a better hole shot now) The new foam was pretty expensive but there is a place in South Fl that sells it cheaper than anybody else we could find. I can get the info for you if you need it.
We had to add new stringers around the console to tie the T Top into and are very glad we did, but we worked around the live well. The transom is solid.
I strongly recommend glassing the bottom of the new deck before you install it to seal it if you had not already planned to do that.
Good luck


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

At the point that your at....I'd get that livewell out of the way and get that tank out and inspect it.

You don't wanna put a new floor in, only to have to cut it out again in 6 months for a fuel tank change out. 

At the same time....The smart money goes to replacing the Fill,Vent, and fuel line from tank to Racor while it's apart also.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Keep adding photos as you go. I'm interested. I feel like I will need to do the foam thing as well..... What do you mean by expensive, ballpark figure...


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you talking about cutting thru the splash well ? I would for sure take the motor off 1st. 200+HP is a heavy motor. I think it adds support ,but a transom is designed to support the motor. If you cut it be prepared to replace the wood within the splash well wall. Any access from the side cover ? also, but please go ahead & check the transom since you are this far. I believe cape horn assembles the floor & splash well, deck then blows fiberglass with a chopper gun all over the inside, that is why it all appears to tie together. Post more pics !!!!!


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

For 40 cubic feet of 2 lb / cf and 4 cf of 4 lb/cf foam it was around $ 450.00 shipped from US Composites.
They were much cheaper than anyplace else we checked.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome!! I'm probably going to have to do this eventually. Thanks for the info!!!


----------

